# Over / Under's and Fixed Chokes



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

If you had a 20 ga. O/U, a Winchester 101, with fixed chokes, skeet and skeet, that you were determined to use on pheasant this year for mid-season birds, what shells would you use? Assume that the gun has to be used and the owner will not have the ability to install choke tubes in the gun before the hunt.

My initial choice was 3" lead #5 shot in the first barrel to be fired and 3" steel #2's in the second barrel. I suggested #5 lead shot because that choke will put fewer pellets in the bird in the 20 - 35 yard range and therefore the pellets should be larger than #6. Alternately, lead #4's might work as well or better, esp. at longer distances, because of the increase in mass of the pellet. The steel #2's would tighten up the pattern size for the second shot and #2 size would allow for effective kills at 30-40 yards.

Thoughts?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Federal Prairie Storm - in lead or steel. With the wad system they use it will still shoot close to a full or at least modified pattern out of a skeet barrel.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The really only way to know is to pattern the gun with various loads at the range you expect to be shooting. The suggestion of the PS shells is a good product to look at for farther ranges with such an open choke, but a blown pattern at that range is just a bird crippling shot that will result in dead birds not in your bag.


----------

